# 1954 Roadmaster Pleasure Liner



## the2finger (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone know what the proper headlight would befor this bike? I'm guessing the Luxury Liner style.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd say you are correct. The later ones I believe had a torpedo mounted on the fender. V/r Shawn


----------



## the2finger (Aug 5, 2016)

Yup repo light here I come


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Love these bikes!


----------

